# 2 Birds on the Pit



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

Got an order for a turkey, so I decided to throw one on for us as well.  Smoking with oak and applewood.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2006)

Those birds look naked Larry, no rub?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Those birds look naked Larry, no rub?



Nope, no rub!  If I ever put anything on turkeys, it's only pepper!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2006)

Nothin under da skin? [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nothin under da skin? [-o<



Nope, just da bird.....  They don't need anything!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2006)

When do you foil em again?  8-[ 
 :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> When do you foil em again?  8-[
> :grin:



When they reach 190*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

They're "enhanced".  Turn out pretty good like that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

Birds are done.


----------



## Griff (Jan 28, 2006)

Larry

Nice looking birds.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks good Larr.  Why didn't you do them on the WSM since you were only doing two birds?  Just some Lulu practice?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

Those babies look GREAT! I am a fan of putting them on top of  a big can of Fosters beer and a dusting of rub though. Yer probably right , they don't need it! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Look great Larry, send me a wing, will ya?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2006)

Great looking birds Larry, looks like you're all set for Thanksgiving.


----------



## john pen (Jan 29, 2006)

Doing my first turkey tomorrow...stay tuned...


----------



## cleglue (Jan 30, 2006)

Larry,

The birds look great.  What did you put on them after you smoked them?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> The birds look great.  What did you put on them after you smoked them?



Didn't put anything on them, just basted with the juices from the bird.


----------

